
Console.Log : Say Goodbye to JavaScript Alerts for Debugging - ceekays
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/cdndevs/archive/2011/05/26/console-log-say-goodbye-to-javascript-alerts-for-debugging.aspx
======
mekwall
How is this news? The article is over one year old.

~~~
ceekays
I think this is different from just normal articles as it explains how to do
stuff with js. I still think that someone who is new around here(ay news.yc)
or there (in js) will find this significant. I have had people asking me about
logging javascript stuff and I thought instead of me blogging a replica, I
should just paste the existing one

